# Over The Shoulder Fast Draw



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Here's one I shot yesterday. Didn't want to overwhelm anyone with my BS.






Thanks for lookin!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great shooting! I can see you doing this on the boat when things get slow







I sent you a PM on a shot to try. Have fun with it.

Todd


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you, Todd. I'll try your shot. I'll call it the Wolf shot.
But I gotta shoot it with a ping pong ball. I'm not fast enough to duck!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Don't duck....just reload and shoot the on coming marble..







...j/k...you're absolutely right. Safety first...crazy second. Can't wait to see the video.

Todd


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

you got it. both times


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

very good shooting! I can not do such a thing


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

TobseB said:


> very good shooting! I can not do such a thing


But you can do things I can't do! I watched Destin's video again this morning. Your draw reminds me of Japanese Kyudo. Form is perfecto!
I'll watch you, you watch me. We'll live vicariously.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Okay captain, I have seen enough. If this was what slingshooting was all about I'd have given it up a long time ago, because I would totally suck at it. How many times can I say, "nice shot"?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

OK, now I see how it is...


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks Captain, your fun videos have killed Slingshoting forever!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Still seeing it...

That's it, I'm taking my ball and going home!!

Oh wait... I am home. Snicklefritz!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That ain't what I'm saying. But these things do get repetitive and one doesn't know what to say after a while.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> That ain't what I'm saying. But these things do get repetitive and one doesn't know what to say after a while.


I'm kidding, Bill. Honestly... Just joking around and being facetious. Sorry it didn't translate.
I know what you mean. I feel like I'm in Groundhog Day sometimes. Especially when it comes to genuine flattery. I don't mind saying I like it, but it's hard to be original when I do.
We're all just patting each other on the backs for the same thing over and over again. I'll consider it understood. But if you don't like something, you better shout it out. Can't have that...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's the frustrating part, Joe. It isn't that I don't like it; no, quite the opposite. But think of it this way. Annie Oakley used to work in a traveling show. Right? What if she just stayed in her home town and did her show every night, with minor variations. How long do you think it would be before the folks stopped coming? It wouldn't be because they'd lost respect for her talent.

The Stones come around every 3 to 5 years and fill football stadiums. What if they did their act once a week?

I love you, man. I really enjoy your virtuoso posts. I guess I'm just saying don't burn yourself out, bud. That's all.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

With due respect DH, Joe is not the one burnt out on the videos.

>>>Sorry: I edited this one while DH was quoting below... The post originally said "Oh God."<<<


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I get it. I got it a month ago when the same was said about Darrell's videos. I was just trying to liven it up, make it active. Didn't know I was gonna be compared to a woman...

Y'all come visit me on ewetube when you get bored. I may be shooting with a real gun by then.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Jakerock said:


> I get it. I got it a month ago when the same was said about Darrell's videos. I was just trying to liven it up, make it active. Didn't know I was gonna be compared to a woman...
> 
> Y'all come visit me on ewetube when you get bored. I may be shooting with a real gun by then.


Well, I compared you to the Stones, too. What more do you want? Hah!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

DH, I just dont think its too nice to discourage folks from doing what is making them happy if they arent hurting anyone.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Also... Joe is a Gold sponsor, and you and I are only Bronze so he has kinda of got seniority...


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Nope, no seniority but I did sleep on a space foam bed last night. I'm not discouraged, I'm encouraged.
I think what DH is trying to say is less frequency and better content. He would like a break to recover between sessions. Having your mind blown'll do that to a man. 
I'm basically doing what Darrell did in my own yard, and everybody hates that guy so why would they like me or my videos, right. You all ran him off and you think it might be just as easy to do it to me. But I was steeped in both passive aggressive manipulation and straight up aggressive thuggery. That speed comes from within and so does my will.
As for the burning out, I was just lit. My flame burns bright, baby!

I'M YOUR HUCKLEBERRY!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Jesus. Settle down everybody. Darrel wasn't r-u-n-n-o-f-t, he left. He left before, I think he got upset over a terminological dispute over "intuitive shooting". If he wasn't so "twist the pouch it'll solve everything" maybe he wouldn't be so upset. There's a lot of opinions, hence a lot of as sholes. We're all grown ass men, we should be able to take a dig.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Shouldn't have been said in the first place, Pop. And I could care less if I'm not in demand. 
Don't like it? Don't want to watch it? DON'T!!! It's so simple really. Grown a$$ men ought not be tellin' other men what they should or shouldn't do unless they've been invited to do so.
And I don't remember asking.
You have no dog in this fight. Why are you interjecting?

P.S.I'm still his huckleberry.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

How mature are we today. I'm five!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

941-375-8323

My fingers are tired. Holler.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

The term is actually huckle bearer. But I'm not the killin' sort. Just a dig, you know?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm just saying. It's just words on a screen man. You right, I got no dog. Just trying to tame the heat


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

pop shot said:


> I'm just saying. It's just words on a screen man. You right, I got no dog. Just trying to tame the heat


My bad.. Love!!! Bruddah! You were right.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Happy Buddhaween peckahs!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> . . . I think what DH is trying to say is less frequency and better content. He would like a break to recover between sessions. Having your mind blown'll do that to a man.
> 
> . . . As for the burning out, I was just lit. My flame burns bright, baby!










Wouldn't have put it quite that way, Joe, but yeah. . .
I wasn't trying to discourage you. I thought the purpose of making a video and posting it was to show it to others, as many as possible. I didn't mean it might be you who gets burned out. I meant it might be your intended audience. I didn't know that you didn't care about that.

Man, you really _are _crazy, ha ha.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shot lol


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> . . . I think what DH is trying to say is less frequency and better content. He would like a break to recover between sessions. Having your mind blown'll do that to a man.
> 
> . . . As for the burning out, I was just lit. My flame burns bright, baby!










Wouldn't have put it quite that way, Joe, but yeah. . .
I wasn't trying to discourage you. I thought the purpose of making a video and posting it was to show it to others, as many as possible. I didn't mean it might be you who gets burned out. I meant it might be your intended audience. I didn't know that you didn't care about that.

Man, you really _are _crazy, ha ha.
[/quote]Crazy about you, DH.
My fight wasn't really with you, bud.. It was with stillbirth. I just swapped them for a minute. You kinda ruffled my frillys.
The videos are for entertainment purposes only. You ain't payin' for them, they cost you nothing, and you don't have to watch them. I don't have the time or the desire to care if people are bored. And I'm not equipped to handle those petty issues.. I'm not a preacher who relies on his audience for fiscal benefits. I rely on you guys as a source of amusement. I have actually had some fun here. And boy howdy have I learned some things. That's why I donated. I don't think any less of someone's input based of their membership status, so I don't have seniority. The guys who have been here from the beginning have the seniority. When you start paying me, I'll start respecting your opinion as to quality and quantity. Until such time, I wish you all the best. Pony up the dough or tell your story walkin'.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Fine shootin there Buddy and I for one look forward to your videos, keep em comin....


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks, Ray. That's nice of you to say. I do like making them...


----------

